# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Canary Islands

## ccg

Elle is planning a very fun granddad/grand daughter trip this Spring to the Canary Islands.  Any of our world travelers have any suggestions about must do activities while they are there.

Thanks for your time and suggestions.

Charlotte

----------


## seasalt

Hi Charlotte, I have been to Gran Canaria many years ago.  One of the memorable things was to go on safari trip up into the mountains.  There are pretty mountain lakes and breath taking views...

----------


## ccg

Thanks Seasalt.  They have decided to travel to Tenerife.  They are having fun planning this trip.

C

----------


## Cyraxpt

I've been to Lanzarote, Tenerife and Gran Canaria (on a cruise). All the islands feel a bit different. Hired a car on Lanzarote and Tenerife and a taxi tour on Gran Canaria with gran canaria airport taxi service. Visited El Teide and Guimar Pyramids in Tenerife. Gran Canaria we visited the caldera and down to the beaches on the south (Maspalomas?) Lanzarote was very barren, just dry volcanic landscape. Getting food cooked by magma heat was kinda cool :)

----------

